# Do you name your Mantis?



## dr walkrr (May 6, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I just got my Mantids (is it Mantid when its plural, it just feels better on the tongue) in the mail today.

Side note: Big thanks to HibiscuSmile, I had no idea that she would be including BONUS MANTIDS!!!

So anyway, I was wondering if you name your Mantids and if so, what are they? Also good suggestions for names are encouraged.

Thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

A lot of member s name them, some have really good names, I name my breeders, I found a european at an Arbys a couple years ago, adult male, guess what I named him?




The breeder girls get names after famous people and some friends, like my sis name is Jo so someone is usually named JO. and then I name them after girls that were murdered. Just a way to remember them. Like Terri Schribo, spelled wrong, but u get the pic! :tt2:


----------



## JoeCapricorn (May 6, 2010)

See my "Joe's Mantis Updates" thread, as I not only name mantises, I also name cockroaches, and sometimes even crickets and in one case a fruit fly (D. hydei that escaped and found its way into the roach enclosure, I decided to keep him there)

For very young mantises, I try for names that would fit both male and female, such as Fortune, Angel, Meek, Kit, Emerald, Jasper, Topaz, Jade, etc.

Older mantises where the gender is easier to tell, I give names that would fit male or female (but not both). Examples include Amber and Chloë.

I have some themes going on for mantises. For the budwings, I have an Egyptian theme: Isis and Osiris. For the male roaches, I gave them names in reference to Cthulhu mythos: Yog-Sothoth, Azathoth, Nyarlathotep - the female roaches are named Azazël, Amalthea and Lilith.

Gemstones a long running theme: Emerald, Peridot, Jade, Topaz, Amber and Jasper. Agate is a possible future name for one of my newest mantises.

Fruit is a theme I gave to 4 Eastern Lubber grasshoppers: Nectarine, Apricot, Pear and OJ (Orange Juice), along with one Differential grasshopper: Apple.

Another theme was names based off of Capriform figures in mythology or other goat-like animals: Baphomet, Fawn, Satyr, Ibex and Capri. Fawn, Ibex and Satyr might be used again as the mantises with those names lived for just a few days.

Some future names might be inspired by The Elder Scrolls: Septim, Quill-Weave, M'aiq, Uriel, Umbra to name a few.

And finally I might start naming some after my characters: Apronice, Sorlia, Pelronir, Zesertet, etc.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

Yea, well my next blond, whatever, I am namin Lady gaga


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2010)

I don't. And yes, it is mantids.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 7, 2010)

I don't. I have enough trouble remembering my kids and grandkids' names.


----------



## dr walkrr (May 8, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I don't. I have enough trouble remembering my kids and grandkids' names.


yeah I think I will wait until they at least molt a few more times. dont want to get to attached yet.


----------



## sk8erkho (May 9, 2010)

I usually let my boys name em. They usually name the ones which have yet to molt to a point where i can tell the sex, unisex names like Alex, Randi, Trace etc!Once they are identified then they go according to names the two of them agree on collectively.


----------



## Chief Tom (May 13, 2010)

I like ordinary people names like "Larry" or "Steve", and for a girl I'll name it something along those lines, maybe "Louise" or "Rhonda".


----------



## Ghozt (Jun 23, 2010)

I name my mantids after Video Game characters and friends online user names !

Ghozt, Bubbles, Jocker, Fucheo, Sk8er, Spiegel, Rockness, Renok, Agaliarept, Omerta, King,

Gordon, T-bagger, Zelda, MaryJane, Cronic, Zoey, X


----------



## Ntsees (Jun 23, 2010)

I think there was a previous post like this. But nope, I don't name my mantids. They don't live long enough for me to be giving them names.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 24, 2010)

Ntsees said:


> I think there was a previous post like this. But nope, I don't name my mantids. They don't live long enough for me to be giving them names.


It's the same post, resurrected!


----------



## Chief Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe name it Zorak from the show "Space Ghost".


----------



## Akki (Oct 17, 2010)

Since these 5 nymphs I have are my first that I've ever owned, I didn't want to name them myself and get attached (in case I messed something up and they never make it to adult hood  which I'm really trying to avoid..) So I asked 5 people I knew what they would name a mantis. And thus, the names were born.

Atilla, Aragorn, Earl, Mr. Chang Foo and Sun Tzu.


----------



## mantisboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Akki said:


> Since these 5 nymphs I have are my first that I've ever owned, I didn't want to name them myself and get attached (in case I messed something up and they never make it to adult hood  which I'm really trying to avoid..) So I asked 5 people I knew what they would name a mantis. And thus, the names were born.
> 
> Atilla, Aragorn, Earl, Mr. Chang Foo and Sun Tzu.


Absolutely! All the females get names immediately, the males are referred to as "Breeder-male" until the my kids pick out a name. Big Bertha Green, Goliath, Latifah, Chihiro, and the males were named David, David II, Goblin, Leonidas, Spock, Captain Cream Puff, Dracula, and Master Chief.


----------



## Akki (Oct 17, 2010)

idahomantid said:


> Absolutely! All the females get names immediately, the males are referred to as "Breeder-male" until the my kids pick out a name. Big Bertha Green, Goliath, Latifah, Chihiro, and the males were named David, David II, Goblin, Leonidas, Spock, Captain Cream Puff, Dracula, and Master Chief.


Chihiro, isn't that from spirited away? Sounds familiar. And I like Master Chief  I'll have to add that to my list of potential names.


----------



## nebrakacinese (Oct 17, 2010)

I recently ordered a nyph from Rebecca.She sent me a second one,i refer to them as the twins.


----------



## mantisboy (Oct 17, 2010)

chinese ne said:


> I recently ordered a nyph from Rebecca.She sent me a second one,i refer to them as the twins.


Right on! Way to stay in the game!


----------



## PeterF (Oct 17, 2010)

Sometimes our arthropods get donated with names. Others likely did but the names have been lost.

Names tend to go to those that are more individual. Either in appearance or action, and may reflect that. Very few of our mantids have received names. It's always just around the corner of things to do.


----------

